# My fish has lost an eye?!



## rachelfrancone (Dec 2, 2009)

Walter is four years old...and I just noticed that one of his eyes is missing!! Like the chunk of flesh around his eye is gone !!! Please tell me what is wrong with him!!!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Any tankmates?
Sharp objects (ie plastic plants in the tank) 
Do you have any water stats eg amminia, nitrate, nitrite, pH, temperature?
Do you have a heater? What is the temperature?
How big is the tank?
How often do you clean it and how much water do you change?
Any previous health problems or symptoms?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh no thats terrible


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

There is a fish at the LFS that has been there for SOOO long, hes missing an eye


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Maybe, he hurt himself. I've never seen a betta before with one eye? You sure it's gone? How is he acting? Is his behavior normal? Is he eating? Just watch him a lot for some days


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

One of my friend's betta had a chunk of tail ripped off because her decor was sharp. I recommend taking out anything that tears a nylon when you run it over the sharpest part.


----------

